# Brighter Bulbs?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I currently have a 20 gal long CRS tank. Im using the light fixture that came with the tank. (1 single fluorescent tube).

I want the tank to be brighter. Not neccessarily more wattage but brighter. The plants I have are Java Fern and Peacock moss, so these are low light plants...

Any suggestions on what I can do to brighten up my tank?

I was thinking about getting this.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

But is there a less expensive way?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Try lining the inside of the fixture with aluminum foil. It will increase reflection just a bit, won't increase you wattage, and doesn't cost anything (unless you have to go out and buy the foil). It may not get you as bright as you want to be, but at least it won't cost you much to find out.

-Dave


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jlui83,

Your current fixture probably holds one 24" bulb rated for 20 watts. The fixture that you are looking at holds two 18 watt bulbs for a total of 36 watts, about twice the light you are currently using. That said, it looks like a good fixture, the only negative I have heard about Coralife is the fans can be noisy.

Another thing you may want to try, is take your old bulb to the hardware store and ask for a "Daylight" bulb (they are about 6700K) with the same watt rating. A different light spectrum may make your tank appear brighter.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Davemonkey-Awesome idea... It helped a little bit.

Seattle- I'm going to get a different bulb at home depot.. the daylight ones or even the plant one. I'm sure both would be "brighter" than the stock one.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's another question...

The light fixture that the hood came with is a T-8 bulb... Can I use a T-12 bulb? I mean.. if it fits.. is it ok?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

jlui83 said:


> Here's another question...
> 
> The light fixture that the hood came with is a T-8 bulb... Can I use a T-12 bulb? I mean.. if it fits.. is it ok?


It will fit and work, but it would give less out light. 
Some of the light would bounce from the reflector back 
into the lamp itself.
T12 lamps aren't as efficient as T8 lamps.
Another idea, do a search for ODNO. 
You would have to buy electronic ballast that would drive MORE lamps 
than you have in your hood. 
Then you wire the new ballast and hook multiple leads into your sockets.
For instance, I have a 36" hood that had 1 - 30 watt lamp in it. 
I bought ballast at HD that would drive 4 - 30 watt lamps. 
I hooked all 4 leads to lamp holders. 
When you do this you do get more wattage out of the lamp. 
However, in my case it is NOT 120 watts. 
Somewhere online, I found a formula for figuring ODNO wattage output. 
In my example, I am getting about 60 watts of light instead of the original 30.

The drawback to ODNO is the lamp does not last as long.
The manufacturers purposely rate the lamps at a lower wattage in order 
to produce a longer lamp life.

Good luck,
Charles


----------

